# Miniature Guzmania



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone grown these hybrids in a vivarum long term? I've found them with common florist plants. I figure they might be forced to bloom early and will get bigger eventually, but I'm wondering how much so.

These 3 are pinkish red, orange (much deeper color in real life), and dark red:










This one is variegated with bright red bracts. I don't really like artificial looking variegated plants, but it was cheap and small, so it ended up in my cart at a store. Unfortunately the cat found it immediately and ate a good bit of it before I got a pic:










They've started fading and pupping now, and don't seem too hard to grow in the big plastic storage box terrarium I'm growing them out in.

Vincent


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

These are likely forced bloomed so they will produce pups that will be much larger. 

There are actually smaller growing Guzmania you can use. One is Guzmania lingulata var. minor and also Guzmania lingulata 'Teresa'

https://tropiflora.com/shop.cfm?pag...goryID=46&Genus=Guzmania&iPageNbr=1&src=genus


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I suspected they might be. I'm also hoping that they might be some of Deroose's 'mini' series, though I don't know how small those actually stay. They're said to be descended from lingulata hybrids. I don't know how likely it is that they're being propagated in the US, but it seems they'd be a good start for someone forcing small plants:

deroose mini site:fcbs.org - Google Search


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Does anyone work with G. lingulata var. minor anymore Antone? I looked at 'Teresa' (additional collection locale details would be most interesting) but it just seems to bushy and full of a plan t-looks sort of odd. It does seem to hold a decent amount of water?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Tropiflora has the really nice Mini Guzmania clone you want


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Does anyone work with G. lingulata var. minor anymore Antone? I looked at 'Teresa' (additional collection locale details would be most interesting) but it just seems to bushy and full of a plan t-looks sort of odd. It does seem to hold a decent amount of water?


We grow one that is very similar. I'll snap a photo of it tomorrow for you. It's not G. lingulata var minor but it's another small growing species that looks very similar. 

The 'Teresa' is a great plant. It doesn't hold much water but it's a great decorative plant. I used it in a 37ish gal column viv I made as an accent and it was beautiful. Does great in terrariums.


----------

